# My first wyndham contract. A few questions?



## andex (Jun 12, 2012)

Bought my first Wyndham contract in March 2012. After a few emails on eBay the reseller said copy and paste “you pay bid only, no mortgage, no 2012 points, you take over mf in January 2013.” 
Just got my Wyndham monthly bill tonight. With that I was able to log into the Wyndham site.  Turns out I have points for 2012 and I have monthly charge and a wonderful billing service charge. 
Monthly charges are off by $23.28 annually. I assume there was an increase in fees between the time they did their estoppel letter and the time I took ownership can someone confirm? Billing fee of 8$ I am assuming will be a just that. If I go on another type of billing it will be eliminated? Can someone confirm?
For the points…. well I am trying to weighting my option before I contact the reseller. My biggest problem is that I really don’t need the points at all. Miami area three week at Christmas booked. As well as March  Break 2013  Tampa/ St-Petersburg  2 weeks waterfront. (Booked both weeks 10 months to the day on RCI. Thanks in part to all the helpful post on how to best manage these points)
Here are my questions: 
-	How bad do I get screwed if I deposit these 178,000 Wyndham points in RCI weeks? Is the conversion that bad? (Tried figuring it out on my own but I couldn’t log into RCI/Wyndham.  Not working for me right now? )
-	If I transfer Wyndham points to get TPU are they good for two years? Do I pay another #$%^ fee to RCI when I use the TPU to book? And if so how much?
-	If I deposit 178,000 points to RCI weeks are the TPU points good for 2013-14 or is it 2012-2013?
-	What is the 8 billing fee?
-	Was there a price increase between March and now at Wyndham bonnet creek. 
-	Is perks by Wyndham a free service to members? Or does it cost more $$$?
Thanks in advanced for the members taking the time to answer my Questions. Your time is appreciated!


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 13, 2012)

andex said:


> Bought my first Wyndham contract in March 2012. After a few emails on eBay the reseller said copy and paste “you pay bid only, no mortgage, no 2012 points, you take over mf in January 2013.”
> Just got my Wyndham monthly bill tonight. With that I was able to log into the Wyndham site.  Turns out I have points for 2012 and I have monthly charge and a wonderful billing service charge.
> Monthly charges are off by $23.28 annually. I assume there was an increase in fees between the time they did their estoppel letter and the time I took ownership can someone confirm? Billing fee of 8$ I am assuming will be a just that. If I go on another type of billing it will be eliminated? Can someone confirm?
> For the points…. well I am trying to weighting my option before I contact the reseller. My biggest problem is that I really don’t need the points at all. Miami area three week at Christmas booked. As well as March  Break 2013  Tampa/ St-Petersburg  2 weeks waterfront. (Booked both weeks 10 months to the day on RCI. Thanks in part to all the helpful post on how to best manage these points)
> ...



No deal is perfect.  Sounds like you did well.  You may want to leave well enough alone.  Regarding the $8 dollar fee, I think if you do a direct debit with Wyndham, there is not a fee.

As for the extra points, use and enjoy them.  Weekend trips to nearby resorts does well.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 13, 2012)

On the one hand, you got the points so its fair to expect you to pay the fees...On the other hand, that wasnt your deal

I would contact the seller.  He should get your account paid through the end of the year. I had a similar situation, but only for 3 months.  My seller sent me a check to make it up,,,,If he does pay it,  it wont matter if the points go to waste

I cant speak to the option to deposit to RCI...thats something Ive never done,,,,But I do know you cant deposit your Wyndham points to RCI to get TPU...there is no fee to deposit (except a transaction credit)  but you will pay RCIs exchange fee when you make the reservation

Wyndham charges an $8 fee to generate a bill, and if you pay on line there an additional fee of $3.50 or $4  If  you arrange for their auto pay plan there are no fees

I dont know Bonnet Creeks fee structure, but your discrepancy may have to do with property taxes..Wyndham  fees adjust in January

I dont know percs


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 13, 2012)

andex said:


> Bought my first Wyndham contract in March 2012. After a few emails on eBay the reseller said copy and paste “you pay bid only, no mortgage, no 2012 points, you take over mf in January 2013.”
> Just got my Wyndham monthly bill tonight. With that I was able to log into the Wyndham site.  Turns out I have points for 2012 and I have monthly charge and a wonderful billing service charge.
> Monthly charges are off by $23.28 annually. I assume there was an increase in fees between the time they did their estoppel letter and the time I took ownership can someone confirm? Billing fee of 8$ I am assuming will be a just that. If I go on another type of billing it will be eliminated? Can someone confirm?
> For the points…. well I am trying to weighting my option before I contact the reseller. My biggest problem is that I really don’t need the points at all. Miami area three week at Christmas booked. As well as March  Break 2013  Tampa/ St-Petersburg  2 weeks waterfront. (Booked both weeks 10 months to the day on RCI. Thanks in part to all the helpful post on how to best manage these points)
> ...



$24 a year is no big deal. Many MF on ebay are wrong.  They only change once a year when new budget goes in effect. Owners used to pay taxes direct in Florida  and now included in HOA fee  but some confusion.

To eliminate $8.00 fee just have charged to your credit card  and earn miles or whatever.

Perks by Wyndham is $49.95 but no one I know recommends.

There is RCI  deposit chart on page 237 of CW Directory. It takes 184K to get 2 BR high week. Since resale no RTs  this year and will have to pay. Exchange fee is $189. Pretty sure  good for two years from date of deposit. You could credit pool 2013 points for $39 and then  deposit 184K with RCI.

I would contact reseller and  discuss. Most want to keep that 98+ rating and  will work with you! Original owner probably paid him $2K+ cash up front so he has some wiggle room.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jun 13, 2012)

andex said:


> -	Is perks by Wyndham a free service to members? Or does it cost more $$$?



Perks by Wyndham is a customer rewards program.  It's created by a company called Access.  Here's their page http://www.accessdevelopment.com/merchant-funded-rewards-programs.html

Access is set up; so that a company can have a loyalty/retention rewards program.  The participating merchants (providing the discounts) pay for it for them.  Wyndham ends up paying nothing, or even gaining, by charging $49 a year to participate. I don't know how much Wyndham might pay to use their customized web site portal. Virtual real estate like that is not free.



> Traditional points and miles programs are expensive, and require big liabilities for banks and card issuers. With Access Rewards, merchants fund the rewards paid out to cardholders. They provide these incentives to help attract new customers and encourage repeat business. So everyone wins – especially your cardholders.



It's a tool Wyndham has bought, not necessarily to provide savings to us, but to help them sell more timeshare contracts.  Here's another quote from the Access site:



> Access timeshare marketing programs help you generate more revenue, hold on to prospects longer and make the most of your marketing budget. Our recession-friendly discount programs can be used as one of your tour incentives, a prospect retention tool, an easy upsell to recoup revenue or a turnkey product with universal appeal



Access provides Wyndham with a customized web site portal for their discount offers.

If you can see savings totalling over $50 annually for your household by using the Perks by Wyndham site, then it's a wise investment for you.  Otherwise, it's not a good purchase.  When you buy points from Wyndham, they give you one year of Perks free.  After that it costs $49 per year.  There is no obligation to renew it, but be careful that you do not have the account set to auto-renew using a credit card.

In the Wyndham Member's Directory on page 324 it says that 



> VIP Gold and VIP Platinum Members enjoy complimentary renewals.



This is used as an incentive to try and influence a buyer to buy more points and gain Gold or Platinum.  One VIP Platinum member has reported that Wyndham did not honor the free renewal.  Caveat emptor there.


----------



## andex (Jun 14, 2012)

“There is RCI deposit chart on page 237 of CW Directory. It takes 184K to get 2 BR high week. Since resale no RTs this year and will have to pay. Exchange fee is $189. Pretty sure good for two years from date of deposit. You could credit pool 2013 points for $39 and then deposit 184K with RCI.” Love this idea. Thanks!
Perks by wyndham …thanks again for saving me the hassle of figuring it out. 
FWIW - I pulled the eBay add and the emails I had with the reseller. It was in the add and in the emails that 2012 MF were paid for the year. To my surprise he replied right away, he agreed and said that they will correct the problem tomorrow. Once he does I will come back and post the name of the re-seller… impressed with his integrity, nice to see!! 
Appreciate all the responses it was very helpful.


----------



## andex (Jun 22, 2012)

I bought this through eBay. The seller was Vacation4life and the closing company was Resort Closing Inc the escrow agent was Allisa Miller. 
This was vaca4life email within a few hours. 
“I have contacted Alissa at the closing company and this will be resolved tomorrow. You are not responsible for those fees and they should have been paid prior to this transfer taking place. I apologize for the situation and assure you it will be cleared up and you will not have to pay these fees.”
Kyle Williams

Awesome thanks Guys!!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 22, 2012)

About using RCI/Wyndham portal. You will need to contact Wyndham, and they will set it up. It's free to set up, more often than not it is not automatic.

TS


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 23, 2012)

Andex
   Wonderful! The eBay seller should have indeed cleared that up and now you can plan your 2013 travels with your points. 

Do you still have 2012 points to use?  We do not think using the RcI portal is a good use of points ..as noted above, it costs a lot of points to reserve PLUS the exchange fee, making your week quite expensive.  Better to use the last minute discounts you see listed on the wyn website (about 3 months out) to use points.

Not getting RCI TPU's means you can't take advantage of any cheap TPu weeks available.  Or combine them, no, cant .  Different system: Wyn RCI weeks seem always to be too high for us.

Email me for other ideas to use your points if you have to "save" them


----------



## andex (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Joan. I sort of figured it wasn’t the best use of points. I was thinking about trying to rent the TS before dropping it to RCI but if you have any other ideas I am all ears. I will email you.

“It's free to set up, more often than not it is not automatic.” Go figure! 

what is a reasonable rate to charge for a room through wyndham? Is there a yard stick to use Like a % off wyndhams listed price?


----------



## andex (Jul 8, 2012)

An update…..once again thanks for all the great advise I got thus far. 
I decided to rent out our TS at cost (matter of speaking; we will be putting the funds towards, family airfare for Hawaii down the road (lots of question to come, seems a bit overwhelming). 
I presently have a renter. He wants a bedroom from the dec 23rd to dec 30th for 128,000 pts and I included 30th to the 2nd for another 48,000. That basically wipes out my 2012 points. 
Wondering how this transaction will work out? Will Wyndham accept my reservation for December 30th 2012 to the 2nd of January 2013 with my 2012 points? How does a reservation that overlaps the calendar year work? Asked another way can someone book a pre new year’s reservation with current year points? (Check in before New Year’s Eve)
I assume 2 guest certificates of 99-129$ (not sure how much the certificates cost. This is what I found by googling it, couldn’t find it the membership guide) any chance that if I called Wyndham I might get a 10 day reservation for 129$??
Thanks in advance,


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 8, 2012)

andex said:


> Will Wyndham accept my reservation for December 30th 2012 to the 2nd of January 2013 with my 2012 points?
> I assume 2 guest certificates of 99-129$ (not sure how much the certificates cost. This is what I found by googling it, couldn’t find it the membership guide)



Yes, it goes by checkin date.  Guest cents are $99 online, and I believe they are $129 via call-in.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 8, 2012)

andex said:


> An update…..once again thanks for all the great advise I got thus far.
> I decided to rent out our TS at cost (matter of speaking; we will be putting the funds towards, family airfare for Hawaii down the road (lots of question to come, seems a bit overwhelming).
> I presently have a renter. He wants a bedroom from the dec 23rd to dec 30th for 128,000 pts and I included 30th to the 2nd for another 48,000. That basically wipes out my 2012 points.
> Wondering how this transaction will work out? Will Wyndham accept my reservation for December 30th 2012 to the 2nd of January 2013 with my 2012 points? How does a reservation that overlaps the calendar year work? Asked another way can someone book a pre new year’s reservation with current year points? (Check in before New Year’s Eve)
> ...



Your best bet is to attempt this through the computer account.  If that does not work, give reservations a call and see what they can work out.  I believe you will need 2 guest cerificates.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 9, 2012)

andex said:


> An update…..once again thanks for all the great advise I got thus far.
> I decided to rent out our TS at cost (matter of speaking; we will be putting the funds towards, family airfare for Hawaii down the road (lots of question to come, seems a bit overwhelming).
> I presently have a renter. He wants a bedroom from the dec 23rd to dec 30th for 128,000 pts and I included 30th to the 2nd for another 48,000. That basically wipes out my 2012 points.
> Wondering how this transaction will work out? Will Wyndham accept my reservation for December 30th 2012 to the 2nd of January 2013 with my 2012 points? How does a reservation that overlaps the calendar year work? Asked another way can someone book a pre new year’s reservation with current year points? (Check in before New Year’s Eve)
> ...



Be carefull, if you cancel the one that crosses Dec 31, 2012, the cancelled points maybe returned to the 2013 use year as cancelled points.  If this happens and you do not want them as 2013 cancelled points, you need to call reservations within 1 day to have them correct the problem.  They probably will.


----------



## andex (Jul 9, 2012)

thanks, all done! Worked out preety good. the only hitch, was that the reservation ended up in three parts. So i was forced to pay extra house cleaning credits. if however they manage to keep in the same room for the entire stay i will get my houskeeping credits back which i assume will expire dec 31st but i am out the 25$ to buy the extra HC credits. 
Whatever! it works for me.  
I am left with wopping 5000 points is there anything i can do with these? Or do i just let them expire?


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 9, 2012)

andex said:


> thanks, all done! Worked out preety good. the only hitch, was that the reservation ended up in three parts. So i was forced to pay extra house cleaning credits. if however they manage to keep in the same room for the entire stay i will get my houskeeping credits back which i assume will expire dec 31st but i am out the 25$ to buy the extra HC credits.
> Whatever! it works for me.
> I am left with wopping 5000 points is there anything i can do with these? Or do i just let them expire?



Not really anything you can do with those that I know of, short of finding a reservation in the next 90 days and borrowing from next year's points.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 9, 2012)

andex said:


> thanks, all done! Worked out preety good. the only hitch, was that the reservation ended up in three parts. So i was forced to pay extra house cleaning credits. if however they manage to keep in the same room for the entire stay i will get my houskeeping credits back which i assume will expire dec 31st but i am out the 25$ to buy the extra HC credits.
> Whatever! it works for me.
> I am left with wopping 5000 points is there anything i can do with these? Or do i just let them expire?



Let them expire or...You could use the credit pool to pool some or all of next years points and add them to the 5000...make another reservation and rent it (or use it yourself)


----------

